# RadioStream / Webradio



## exciterulez (11. Juni 2006)

Ich weiss diese Frage wurde in diesem Forum schon tausend mal gestellt trotzdem ist meine Version komplett anderst.:

Ich verfüge über Rootserver die mit 100Mbit bzw. 1Gbit angebunden sind und somit 12,5 MB/s (100Mbit/s) bzw. 125MB/s (1Gbit/s) ins Internet rausschiessen können, mit saftigen 5 Terrabyte Transfer habe ich also einen guten Grundbaustein für ein kleine Gesellschaft/Unternehmen geschaffen, die sich folgekosten selbst finanziert durch Homepages usw. Diese Hürde brauch also nicht kommentiert werden und wurde somit überwunden, also braucht ihr mich in Sachen Root Servern, Shoutcast installation/konfiguration nicht zu beraten (Teststream läuft bereits einwandfrei  ).

Nun wollte ich zum 7 jährigen beständnis einen RadioStream via Shoutcast aufmachen, überall liest man von GEMA Kosten die Monatlich bei 500 Usern anfallen, ich will jedoch nicht 24/7 mein Radiostream laufen lassen, sondern es soll eine einmalige Sache sein das ganze soll 20 Stunden laufen und auch Werbung soll mittels Banner auf Homepages gemacht werden. Wie gesagt so gesehen wäre das ein einmaliger Stream 20 Stunden lang danach ist der Stream wieder dicht, für immer!

Meldepflichtig oder nicht? Der GEMA persönlich will ich nicht unbedingt schreiben, vielleicht hat von euch jemand schonmal die erfahrung gemacht? Freue mich über antworten. ;-)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Es ist egal, wie lang oder wie oft Du sendest - es muss stets der Beitrag für die GEMA
und die GVL entrichtet werden (sofern du nicht lizenzfreies Material spielst).

Näheres kannst Du aus deren Homepages entnehmen:

http://www.gema.de/musiknutzer/senden/webradio.shtml
http://www.gvl.de/gvl-internetradio-download.htm

Weitere Fragen sind gern willkommen.

Gruß
Markus

P.S. Du kannst natürlich Deine Jubiläumssendung auch über unseren Stream (http://www.streetradio.de) jagen.
Schreib mir dazu einfach eine PN und wir werden uns schon irgendwie einig.


----------



## exciterulez (12. Juni 2006)

Okay also dann rechne ich mal ein beispiel vor....Auf den GEMA Seiten steht:

bis zu 25 gleichzeitigen möglichen Empfängern 25 Euro mtl.
bis zu 50 gleichzeitigen möglichen Empfängern 50 Euro mtl.
bis zu 100 gleichzeitigen möglichen Empfängern 100 Euro mtl.
bis zu 250 gleichzeitigen möglichen Empfängern 200 Euro mtl.
bis zu 500 gleichzeitigen möglichen Empfängern 400 Euro mtl.

da steht monatlich, wobei nicht gesagt ist dass der stream voll besucht ist mit 500 Besuchern, vielleicht sind im durchschnitt ja nur 200 also rechne ich mal mit 250 besucher das macht 200€ Monatlich, gehen wir von 24 Stunden aus also 200€ / 31 also macht das 6,4516129032258064516129032258065 € am Tag

24h ~ 6,4516129032258064516129032258065
1h ~ 0,26881720430107526881720430107527
20h ~ 5,3763440860215053763440860215054

Also kosten mich so gesehen 20h bei 250 listener gerundet 5,4 € das wären dann bei 500 listenern gerundet 10,8 €...Wäre dass dann alles? 

p.s.: nettes Avatarchen :suspekt:und danke für das angebot


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass man bei der GEMA/ GVL so einfach mal für einen Tag ein
Webradio anmelden kann und am nächsten Tag dann wieder abmeldet. 
Denn die Mindestvertragslaufzeit beträgt ein Quartal, welches man immer im Voraus bezahlen muss.
Weiterhin darfst Du die GVL (Gesellschaft zur Verwertung von Leistungsschutzrechten)
nicht außer Acht lassen, denn die wollen auch noch einen Anteil haben.
Den Link hab ich Dir oben schon mit reingeschrieben.

Du siehst - es ist mit hohen Kosten verbunden, wenn man ein öffentliches Webradio betreiben will.
Überleg Dir das nochmal genau.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## exciterulez (13. Juni 2006)

Immerhin bin ich ehrlich und zieh das nicht einfach durch. Wie gesagt ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man das nicht machen dürfte, es wäre Fatal wenn man ein Webradio gleich für ein ganzes Quartal bestreiben müsste, ich will doch nur ein Tag, mehr nicht. Des weiteren hab ich irgendwo gelesen das man im Monat mindestens einen Betrag von 30€ erreichen muss bei der GEMA

Ich sehe schon, mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als der GEMA selbst zu schreiben. Trotzdem Danke für deine Infos


----------

